# Lubricating Threads on Beseler 23C



## wjk (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello---what is best to use to lubricate threads on a Beseler 23C enlarger---the knobs are getting a little hard to turn.....


----------



## ladyphotog (Jan 25, 2007)

I would suggest some teflon lubricant. Radio shack sells some that comes in a pen style container. You can apply a little or a lot that way.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Feb 23, 2007)

The reason the controls are getting 'gummed" up is because of dirt.

use some WD-40.. it will clean and lubricate!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 24, 2007)

wjk said:


> Hello---what is best to use to lubricate threads on a Beseler 23C enlarger---the knobs are getting a little hard to turn.....


You need to check out the cause first.
Some Beselers use nylon or plastic gears and these can wear, along with bushings and other bits and pieces. Lubricating won't help if this is what is causing the problem.
Calumet do a refurbishment kit for the 23C
http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/BS2030.html

But if your Beseler is new or has not had much use it could be something else. If it's still under warranty check with Beseler.


----------



## Majik Imaje (Mar 3, 2007)

Is one rugged well thought out design for a lifetime of use.

I have purchased many of these and I have never had to replace one part.

Like Mr. Hertz said.. check it out carefully..  are the screws TOO TIGHT on those knobs ?

I have always used WD-40 and have never had any problems, but I have had knobs  "gum" up on me over the years. but a quick spray usually fixed the problem. ON THE TRACKS and on the focus knobs.

37 years old is a long time for an enlarger to still have plenty of decades of use in it.. my other 23 c's are not quite that old, but all are in mint condition! and they get / got battered around quite a bit with all the students I had.

I wish I was in as good condition as these are!


----------

